# Feeding hay cubes?



## RamblingCowgirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you soak em, bust em, buy mini ones, or feed as is?
We added cubes to their feed this past month. Our hay is not too good, so I wanted to give them a little something more to nibble on. The goats eat them, but they take their time. I think they are fine, but my fiance was a bit worried that they didn't just gobble them up. He even takes the time to bust them into small pieces. We could buy the small cubes for mini horses next time....what do you all think? These are full growen does.

Also I saw other cube feeds, all are hay typs. I've only ever fed alfalf cubes to my horses. But I'd like to know more about them....anyone feed other hay cubes? and why?

Thanks


----------



## secuono (Feb 1, 2012)

I feed the whole, big chunks to my rabbits, they nibble off bits and pieces.
Other than decreasing the possible waste/mess, I wouldn't break them up. But I have sheep, not goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 1, 2012)

For goats you would probably need to break them up. Most people who have used them mentioned soaking or breaking them up.


----------



## mama24 (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't get alfalfa hay here, so I give my goats alfalfa pellets. They eat the pellets with no problems. Maybe you can look for the pellets instead of the cubes next time?


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I feed them alfalfa cubes & pellets. They eat them just fine, and nibble on them more like hay, while the pellet they just gobble right up. But I'm really more curious then anything else.


----------

